# New Year Resolutions



## debodun (Dec 26, 2016)

I never make any because I know I won't keep them. The only ones I could would be:

Gain 10 pounds
Eat more salty, fatty, sugary things
Never exercise


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2016)

*Those seem good ones.  May I add ....
Binge watch more Netflix
Always remember that somewhere, somehow, chocolate is a food group*


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 26, 2016)

I used to try to keep them but always failed so may I say...

Eat a large pizza with xtra cheese and share some with Suzy dog, too.
Vow to never exercise again in my life time.
Be a real bitch whenever I want to be.


----------



## Robusta (Dec 27, 2016)

Never could understand the reason for a New Year Holiday/celebration.  The earth made yet another successful orbit around the Sun, big deal.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Never could understand the reason for a New Year Holiday/celebration.  The earth made yet another successful orbit around the Sun, big deal.



Totally agree. It's an arbitrary date. My family never made a big deal out of New Year. That was the day we usually took down the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2016)

Robusta said:


> Never could understand the reason for a New Year Holiday/celebration.  The earth made yet another successful orbit around the Sun, big deal.



Kind of feel the same way about birthday "celebrations" for grown-ups.  We had another successful orbit around the sun.  We do not need presents.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 27, 2016)

This coming year I have one that I am certain to keep... that is to lose the last 14 pounds I need to lose to get back to my goal weight..  I've already lost 36.. no reason to believe I will not lose the rest.


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)

Why is it when we get older, out metabolism slows, but our appetite doesn't?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2016)

debodun said:


> Why is it when we get older, out metabolism slows, but our appetite doesn't?



I dunno, but I sure wish I did!


----------



## Lynk (Dec 28, 2016)

My resolution for 2017 is to eat healthier and to lose about 7 more pounds.  i have already lost 20 and hope I can keep it off.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jan 5, 2017)

2017 Resolutions/goals:
Lose 10 pounds
Fully retire
Play more golf
Spend more time with wife and family

2017 More realistic resolutions/goals:
Retire and no longer have to be nice to anyone.  Become a real live "Grumpy Ol' Man"!
Eat more peanuts, Twizzlers, and pumpkin pie.
Work hard to be involved in as many road rage experiences as possible.
Run over someone with my shopping cart who is on their cell phone in the grocery store.
Tell someone they have too many tattoos and piercings.
Survive 2017 on Senior Forums without getting banned.


----------



## Cookie (Jan 5, 2017)

Don't make resolutions per se, but do like to have a fresh start on some unfinished projects and do some reorganization in the new year, it always feels like a new beginning for me and I like that. 
Its a good time to iron out any misunderstandings that might be lingering with family and friends.  
I think we humans need these milestones to celebrate life and appreciate what we have and each other, not about gifts, but a real good reason to have a party!


----------

